# Just got my new TT



## TTimmy (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello, New here  Ready to start modding , where should I start
I have a 2002 coupe and want to make it even faster (may have to get use to this power first)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome start with a TTOC memberdhip www.ttoc.co.uk  Then get a remap


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, as andy says a remap is a must 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... Remap is the way forward


----------

